# Help with a compile error?



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok so the last 7 versions of my rom have compiled just fine. now im trying to get my rom outta beta and i recievethis error

error: out/target/product/sholes/system.img+ too large (151352256 > [151793664 - 1622016])

Can anyone help me with this?
Im a beginer dev, using the CM7 source.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

How much free space is left on your hard drive?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

*Just noticed.. this was in wrong area.. this is for DEVELOPMENT BOARDS..like circuit boards.. not as in.. the development of android discussion area. moved.*


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

"Captainkrtek said:


> How much free space is left on your hard drive?


I figured it out. Replay to this is rly late but yeah its fixed. If a modcould plz close this thanks.


----------

